# X Window Manager selber konfigurieren (Mandrake 9.1)



## Todal (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo leute!

Ich habe zwar schon diverse dinge mit Linux zu tun gehabt aber mit  grafischer oberfläche hatte ich bislang nicht das vergnügen

Nun nachdem ich Mandrake 9.1 installiert habe, wurde ich gefragt ob automatisch ein User mit Gnome angemeldet  werden soll  - ich sag ok machen wir das erstmal so...  da mir aber KDE naja und auch Gnome definitiv zu lahm und fluxbox mein totaler favourit ist,  würde ich gerne Fluxbox automatisch beim start ausführen lassen.

Nun mein Prob in Mandrakekontroll Zentrum hab ich fluxbox ausgewählt und es wird weiterhin gnome gestartet *die änderung wird aber übernommen*.

Jedesmal Gnome beenden und unter Fluxbox neu einloggen ist mir echt zu lästig 
wie kann ich die konfiguration manuell vornehmen. *Bitte für einen trottel erklären - Danke =)*


----------



## RedWing (19. Februar 2004)

Hab schon mal sone ähnliche Frage gestellt: Schau mal bitte

hier . Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

RedWing


----------



## Todal (19. Februar 2004)

Jo, danke das war hilfreich!


----------

